# Hypos



## pinkpig (May 3, 2010)

Hi, my daughter who has just turned 7, was diagnosed on christmas eve just gone so we have expericenced lots of hypos & highs since it all began. Lately I have noticed that when she is hypo that she does this lip smacking thing, this is when she smacks her lips together while she is hypo, yesterdays hypo was 3.2 & she was smacking her lips & very restless even more than normal, I had to hold her almost in restaint as she was very confused and could not sit still. But then later in the day it was testing time & she was 1.6 with no symptoms at all, we were both gobsmacked that she had got this low & lucky after 100mls of coke & 3 glucose tablets 20 mins later she was up to 6.6. So my question is do you also see different types of hypos in the same person/child, and has anyone noticed the lip smacking before in themselfs or a child?


----------



## Kei (May 3, 2010)

I haven't noticed the lip smacking thing in either of my two, but they do react differently to each hypo.  Sometimes they can be 1.3 with no apparent symptoms.  Other times they can be white and shaking at 4.5.  I think sometimes it depends on how far they fall.  If they go from very high to very low quite fast, they seem to have worse symptoms, whereas if it's a gradual drop the symptoms are less dramatic.


----------



## sasha1 (May 3, 2010)

Hi ...

Nathan does the lip smacking or plays with his lips when he is hypo ... I'm not sure why he does this .. but I think it may be the bodies way of trying to say you need sugar .. food etc ... My best friend also Type1, aged 38 and dx at 12 mths old .. has done the same thing.

As regards to the hypo's .. Nathan has surprised me on several occasions .. and actually had no symptoms when reading 1.8 ... other times he has been a complete nightmare (that is meant affectionatley) at say 3.3 ... a lot depends on the time of drop they are experiencing

Heidi
xx


----------



## Lainey (May 3, 2010)

Just a thought but I have had, and have heard similar from other type 1's , a very annoying 'tingling' feeling around the mouth with low blood sugar.  Obviously we are all different and I don't know if this is why the 'lip smacking' is happening but I have experienced it as a very annoying sensation which is hard to define (I don't get it much anymore but did when I was younger).  It's almost like pins and needles...........


----------



## pinkpig (May 3, 2010)

Thanks loads, it is so hard to know how she is feeling & now at least I have some explanation to why she does certain things & I can try to explain things to her if she does ask but tends to forgot most of the details especially when she attacks her little brother just cos she is getting low, he shouts Mum Kendal needs to prick her finger shes attacking me again lol


----------



## gewatts (May 3, 2010)

Katie can be really shaking and only just be hypo but other times she can be really low and still feel normal! Sometimes hypos wake her up in the night but not always. Don't know why.


----------



## Patricia (May 4, 2010)

E doesn't do any lip smacking, but he does talk about tingling and how irritating it is. Also when really plummeting he can get a numbness and funny feeling all around his neck and shoulders. It's pretty awful I think.

Agree with everyone that some lows seem mild even though they are low numerically -- whereas other lows though not measuring such feel terrible.

Sigh. Diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2010)

From my poetry depository! 

Thirty Words for Snow

The weather comes in many forms,
We have a name for each,
And Eskimos have words for ?snow? ?
Too numerous to teach!

In Manchester, I?ve heard it said,
So many kinds of rain
Can fall upon a single day,
It permeates the brain!

But what about low sugar?
So many terms we lack?
There?s ?hypo? or its bigger friend,
The hypoglycaemic attack!

What about the ?slowpo?
That takes an hour to fall?
We might not even know
That we are having one at all!

Then there is the ?plummet?
That falls at such a rate
We panic and we fret and sweat
That we may be too late!

Let?s not forget ?rebounder?
That strikes just like a viper,
But when you treat it, rockets up
And leaves you feeling hyper!

The ?raging ocean? is the worst
With peaks and troughs so wide
That plunge you down, then up, then down,
And floundering in the tide?

So, ?hypo? isn?t quite enough,
We need some other way
To let you know when we go low,
Just what we mean to say!


----------

